# تـابـع : أعـمـال الـحـريـق خـطـوة بـخـطـوة



## mech eng.yasser (12 أغسطس 2014)

درس (4) لأعـمـال مـكافـحـة الـحريق ---------------------------------------------نتـحـدث الـيـومـ عـن أهمـ الأكـواد الـمستـخدمـة فـى مـجال مـكافحـة الـحـريـق وهـو الـكـود الأمـريـكى NFPAفـى الـبـدايـة : مـا هـو تـعريـف الـكـود بـصفـة عـامـة ؟ الـكـود هـو نـظـامـ يـحكمـ تـصميمـ و تـنفيـذ و صـيانـة الـمبـانـي لـتـحقيـق الحد الأدنى الـمقبـول مـن مقـاييس الـسلامـة و الـصحـة الـعـامـة .أمـا كـود الـحريـق : فـهو عـبارة عـن مـجمـوعة مـن الإشـتراطـات و الـمُـتطلبات والـمعـايير الـتى يُـجـب أن يُـلتـزمـ بـها فـى الـتصميمـ والـتنفيـذ والـتـشغيل لـحمـايـة الأرواح والـمـمتلكـات والـمُـنشأ مـن أخـطار الـحريـق .NFPA: National Fire Protection Associationيـعنـى : الـجمعـية الوطنية للحماية من الحرائقو NFPA هـو عـبارة عـن مـجمـوعـة مـن الأكـواد نـذكـر مـنها :-NFPA 10 Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers( وهـو خـاص بـ طفـايات الـحريـق الـمحمـولـة )NFPA 12 Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems( وهـو خـاص بـ أنظـمة الإطـفاء بثانى أوكسـيد الـكربـون )NFPA 13 Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems( وهـو خـاص بـ أنـظمـة مـرشـات الـمياة )NFPA 14 Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems( وهـو خـاص بـ أنظمـة الإطـفاء بالـمياه الـيدوى وصـواعـد المياه )NFPA 17 Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems( وهـو خـاص بـ أنظـمة الإطـفاء بإستـخدامـ الـ Dry ChemicalNFPA 20 Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection( وهـو خـاص بـ مـمضـخات الـحريق )NFPA 22 Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protectionوهـو خـاص بـخزنـات الـمياه و إشتـراطتها ) ... لـيس الـمطـلوب مـنك حـفظ كـل هـذه الأكـواد ، فـهذا صـعب الـمنال ، ولـكن حـفظها عـلى جـهازك ، ومـعرفـة كـيفية إسـتخراج الـمعلومـة الـتى تـريدها والـوصـول إليها بـلا عـناء ، وذلك عـن طـريق الإسـتقراء ، وعن طـريق الفهـرس الـموجـود فـى بـداية كل كـود ، ومـع كـثرت ذلك سـترسخ الـمعلومـة عندك ، ويسـهل عليك إستخراجها ..... مـلحـوظـة مهمـة عـند إسـتخدامك للـكـود --------------------------------------------------------وهـو الـفرق بين كـلمـة Shall و كلمـة ShouldShall. Indicates a mandatory requirement.يـعنى Shall أن هـذا المُـتطلب ( إلـزامـى ) يـعنى يـجب أن يُؤخذ بهShould. Indicates a recommendation or that which isadvised but not required.يـعنى Should أن هـذا الـمتُطلب ( تـوصية ) ، وليس واجب الأخذ به .... يُــتـــبـع إن شـاء الله


----------



## mech eng.yasser (12 أغسطس 2014)

رابط الـ 3 دروس الأولى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t445984.html


----------



## mech eng.yasser (12 أغسطس 2014)

أُعـيد تنـزيل الدرس الرابع ولكن بـشكل مُـرتب 

درس (4) لأعـمـال مـكافـحـة الـحريق 
---------------------------------------------
نتـحـدث الـيـومـ عـن أهمـ الأكـواد الـمستـخدمـة فـى مـجال مـكافحـة الـحـريـق وهـو الـكـود الأمـريـكى NFPA

فـى الـبـدايـة : مـا هـو تـعريـف الـكـود بـصفـة عـامـة ؟ 
الـكـود هـو نـظـامـ يـحكمـ تـصميمـ و تـنفيـذ و صـيانـة الـمبـانـي لـتـحقيـق الحد الأدنى الـمقبـول مـن مقـاييس الـسلامـة و الـصحـة الـعـامـة .

أمـا كـود الـحريـق : فـهو عـبارة عـن مـجمـوعة مـن الإشـتراطـات و الـمُـتطلبات والـمعـايير الـتى يُـجـب أن يُـلتـزمـ بـها فـى الـتصميمـ والـتنفيـذ والـتـشغيل لـحمـايـة الأرواح والـمـمتلكـات والـمُـنشأ مـن أخـطار الـحريـق .

NFPA: National Fire Protection Association
يـعنـى : الـجمعـية الوطنية للحماية من الحرائق

و NFPA هـو عـبارة عـن مـجمـوعـة مـن الأكـواد نـذكـر مـنها :-
NFPA 10 Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers
( وهـو خـاص بـ طفـايات الـحريـق الـمحمـولـة )
NFPA 12 Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems
( وهـو خـاص بـ أنظـمة الإطـفاء بثانى أوكسـيد الـكربـون )
NFPA 13 Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems
( وهـو خـاص بـ أنـظمـة مـرشـات الـمياة )
NFPA 14 Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems
( وهـو خـاص بـ أنظمـة الإطـفاء بالـمياه الـيدوى وصـواعـد المياه )
NFPA 17 Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems
( وهـو خـاص بـ أنظـمة الإطـفاء بإستـخدامـ الـ Dry Chemical
NFPA 20 Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection
( وهـو خـاص بـ مـمضـخات الـحريق )
NFPA 22 Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection
وهـو خـاص بـخزنـات الـمياه و إشتـراطتها ) 

... لـيس الـمطـلوب مـنك حـفظ كـل هـذه الأكـواد ، فـهذا صـعب الـمنال ، ولـكن حـفظها عـلى جـهازك ، ومـعرفـة كـيفية إسـتخراج الـمعلومـة الـتى تـريدها والـوصـول إليها بـلا عـناء ، وذلك عـن طـريق الإسـتقراء ، وعن طـريق الفهـرس الـموجـود فـى بـداية كل كـود ، ومـع كـثرت ذلك سـترسخ الـمعلومـة عندك ، ويسـهل عليك إستخراجها .

.... مـلحـوظـة مهمـة عـند إسـتخدامك للـكـود 
--------------------------------------------------------
وهـو الـفرق بين كـلمـة Shall و كلمـة Should

Shall. Indicates a mandatory requirement.
يـعنى Shall أن هـذا المُـتطلب ( إلـزامـى ) يـعنى يـجب أن يُؤخذ به

Should. Indicates a recommendation or that which is
advised but not required.
يـعنى Should أن هـذا الـمتُطلب ( تـوصية ) ، وليس واجب الأخذ به .​


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 أغسطس 2014)

تابع الله يعطيك العافية.


----------



## mech eng.yasser (13 أغسطس 2014)

درس (5) مـن أعـمال مـكافـحـة الـحريق 
-------------------------------------------------
classification of Fire fighting systems
تنـقسمـ أنـظمـة إطـفاء الـحـريـق إلـى :-

1- نـظامـ إطـفاء بالـمياة (water sys)
ويـنقسمـ إلـى قـسمين :
a) نـظامـ أتـوماتيكى بإستـخدامـ مرشات المياة (Sprinkler Sy)
وينقسمـ هـذا الـنظامـ إلـى :
a1) نظامـ الشبكة الـرطبة (Wet Pipe System)
a2) نظامـ الشبكة الـجافة ( Dry Pipe System )
a3) نظامـ الشبكة ذات التشغيل المُسبق (Pre-Action Sy)
a4) نظامـ الـغمر المائـى ( Deluge System )

... وسـوف نتكلمـ بـإستـفاضـة عـن الـنوع الأول wet pipe system لأنه الأكثر إنتشارا وإستخداما ، وسـوف نتـحدث عن الـ3 أنواع الأخـرى بإخـتصار فـى الـدرس القادمـ إن شاء الله .

b) نـظامـ يـدوى 
وينـقسمـ إلـى :
b1) نظامـ كبائن الحريق Hazel sys ( تُركب داخل المُنشأه )
b2) نظامـ عـساكـر الحريق Fire hydrant sys ( خارج المُنشأه)
b3) نظامـ وصلة الماطفى Siamese connection (خارج المُنشأة)وتُسمى أيضا fire department connection

2- نـظامـ الإطـفاء بإسـتخدامـ الـغاز 
وينقسمـ إلى :
أ- أنظمة أتـوماتيكية مـثل FM-200, CO2 وغيرها 
ب- أنظمة يـدويـة (طفايات الحريق) Fire Extinguisher

.... يُـتبع إن شاء الله​


----------



## mech eng.yasser (16 أغسطس 2014)

درس (6) مـن أعـمال مـكافـحـة الـحريق 
-------------------------------------------------
نتـحدث الـيومـ عن أنـظمـة الإطـفاء بالـمياة الأتـوماتيـكى 
وهـو عـبارة عـن شـبكة من الـمواسيـر مـوزع عـليها رشـاشـات ، تـعمل أتـوماتيكيا عـند حـدوث حـريق ، وهـى تنقسمـ إلى 4 أنـواع وهمـ:-


a1) نظامـ الشبكة الـرطبة (Wet Pipe System)
وهـو الـنظامـ الأكـثر شـيوعا ، حـيث تـكون شـبكة الـمواسير مـضغوطه ، وعـند حـدوث حـريق يـستشعـر الـرشاش الـحرارة ، ويـنفجـر وتتـدفق الـمياة مـباشـرة مـن روؤس الـرشـاشـات على منطقة الـحريق .
وهـو يُـستخـدمـ فى البيئات التى تتـرواح درجـة حـرارتها بين ( 4ْc - 70ْc)


a2) نظامـ الشبكة الـجافة ( Dry Pipe System )
تـكون فـيه شـبكة الـمواسير الـموصلة بالـرشاشات جـافة لا تـحتـوى على مـاء ، وإنـما عـلى هـواء أو نتـيروجـين مـضغـوط ، ويـكـون الـماء الـمضغـوط مـحجـوزا عـند الـمحـبس الـرئيسـى ، وعـند حـدوث حـريق يـنفجـر الـ blub ويـندفـع الـغاز الـمضغوط عـبر الـرشاش مُـسببا إنـخفاض الـضغط فـى الشـبكـة ، فـيقومـ مـحبس الـتحكمـ بإعـطاء إشارة للـفتح وتـدفق الـماء .
يُـستخـدمـ هـذا الـنظامـ فـى الأمـاكـن الـتى تـقل درجة حـرارتها عـن 4ْc ، أو تـزيـد عـن 70ْc ، يـمكـن إسـتخدامـه فـى مـخازن الـتبريـد .


a3) نظامـ الشبكة ذات التشغيل المُسبق (Pre-Action Sy)
وهـو مـثل نـظامـ الشـبكـة الـجافـة ، بالإضـافـة إلـى شـبكة إنـذار مـساعـدة ، وعـند حـدوث حـريق ، لا يـعمـل الـنظامـ إلا فـى حـالة إنـخفاض ضـغط الـغاز + شبكة الإنذار ، فُـيعطيا إشارات إلـى مـحبس الـتحكمـ للـفتح وتـدفق الـماء ، وهـو نـظامـ أكـثر أمانا من الـنظامـ الـجاف 
ويـستخـدمـ فـى الأماكـن ذات الأهمية كـغرف الـحاسبات والـمكتبات وأماكن الـوثائق والـمخططات وغـيرها .


a4) نظامـ الـغمر المائـى ( Deluge System )
وهـو نـظامـ تـكون فـيه شـبكة الـمواسير الـموصـلة بـالرشـاشات خالية غـير مـضغوطـة سـواء بالمـاء أو الـغاز ، وتـكون الـرشات كـذلك من الـنـوع الـمفتـوح ( لا يـوجـد بها حاجز ماء blub أو fusible link) ، وتـكون هـذه الـشبكـة متصلة بشبكة إنـذار الـحريق ، وفى حـالى حـدوث الـحريق تـعطـى شـبكة الإنـذار إشارة إلى صـمامـ الـغمـر ، فـيفتح لـيتدفق الـماء 
ويـستخـدمـ هـذا الـنظامـ فـى الأمـاكـن الـتى تـحتاج كـميات كـبيرة مـن الـمياة لإطـفاء الـحريق فـى وقـت قـصير .


.... يُـتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## nofal (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## mech eng.yasser (21 أغسطس 2014)

درس (7) مـن أعـمال مـكافـحـة الـحريق 
-------------------------------------------------
نتـكلمـ الـيـومـ عـن بـعض الـتعريفات الـمهمة الـخاصـة بـنظامـ رشـاشـات الـمياة مـن الـكود NFPA 13


-: System Component Definitions


♦ Branch Lines : هـى الـمواسـير الـتى تُـغذى الـرشـاشـات إما مـباشـرة أو عـبر الـ Sprigs , drops , return bendsأو arm-overs .


♦ Cross Mains : هـى الـمواسير التى تُـغذى الـ Branch Lines إما مـباشـرة أو عـبر الـ riser nipples


♦ Feed Mains : الـمواسير التى تُـغذى الـ Cross Mains إما مـباشـرة أو عـبر الـ risers 
♦ Riser Nipple : هـو قـطعة المـاسـورة الـرأسية الـتى تـربط بين الـ Main و الـ Branch Line ( وإخـتصارها فـى الرسمـ هو RN )


♦ Risers : هـى مـواسير الـتغذية الـرأسية فـى نظامـ رشاشات المياة.


♦ Sprig : هـى الماسـورة التى تـرتفع رأسيا وتُغـذى رشاشا واحداً.


♦ Arm-Over : هى الماسـورة الأفقيـة الـتى تـمتد من الـ Branch Line لـتغذيـة رشـاش واحـد .
♦ System Riser : هـو الـماسـورة الـرأسية أو الأفـقية التى فـوق الأرض والـتى تـربط بين مـاسـورة water supply و مـواسير الـ Mains سـواء الـ Feed أو Cross ، والـتى تـحتـوى أو يُركـب عليها مـجمـوعـة الـ zone control valve .


.... يُـتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## pocksh277 (21 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس ياسر كيف حالك اولا نشكرك علي المجهود الرائع والشرح المبسط الجميل . جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك نتمني المواصلة


----------



## eng.elshamy (21 أغسطس 2014)

اولا نشكرك علي المجهود الرائع ثانيا اين تكملة الشرح ​


----------



## mech eng.yasser (23 أغسطس 2014)

درس (8) مـن أعـمال مـكافـحـة الـحريق 
-------------------------------------------------
المـكـونـات الـرئيـسية لمـنظـومـة Wet Pipe System
1- الـرشـاش 
2- شـبـكة الـمـواسيـر 
3- مـجـموعـة الـمحابـس
4- مـجمـوعـة الـضـخ ( الـمضـخات )
5- خـزان الـمياة 

نتـحـدث عـن الـعنصـر الأول كمـا جاء فى الـكود 
1- الـرشـاش Automatic Sprinkler 


♦ تـعريـفـه : هـو أداة إخـماد الـحريق أو هـو جـهاز ( Device ) تـحكـمـ يـعـمل أتـومـاتيكـيا عـندمـا يـسخن الـ heat activated element ( المراد به الـ Bulb أو Fusible Link ) ويصـل إلـى الـ thermal rating ( مـعدل الـحرارة الـتى يـفتح عندها الـ heat activated element) لـه أو أعلى منها لـيسـمح للـمياة بـالتـدفق فـوق الـمساحـة الـمُشـتعلة .


♦ مـكـونـات الـرشـاش 
1- Frame جسمـ الرشـاش 
2- Orifice الـفـوهـة 
3- heat activated element الـعنصـر الذى يتأثر بالـحرارة 
4- deflector الـعاكـس ، وتـصميمه هـو الـذى يُـعطـى الـماء الـمتدفق عبر الـفوهـة شـكل الـ Umbrella ( الشمسية )
5- Cap وهـو الـجزء الـذى يـحجز الـماء خـلف الـ heat activated element


♦ General Sprinkler Characteristics الـخصـائص العامـة للـرشاش 
هـذه الـخـصائص الـ 6 هـى التى تُـعرف قـدرة الـرشاش على الـسيطرة والتحكمـ فى الـحـريق 


1- Thermal sensitivity
2- Temperature rating
3- K-factor
4- Installation orientation
5- Water distirbution Characteristics
6- Special service conitions 


.... يُـتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## mech eng.yasser (24 أغسطس 2014)

درس (9) مـن أعـمال مـكافـحـة الـحريق 
-------------------------------------------------
نـكـمل الـكـلامـ عن الـ General Sprinkler Characteristics


1- Thermal sensitivity الـحـساسيـة الـحراريـة 
هـى مـقياس لـلسرعـة التى يـعمـل عـندها الـ thermal element ( المراد به الـ Bulb أو Fusible Link ) المُـثبت فى الـرشـاش .
يـعنـى سـرعـة إسـتجـابـة الـ thermal element للـحرارة .


تُـقـاس الـحـساسيـة الـحراريـة بـ (RTI) وهـى إخـتصار لـ 
Response Time Index ، والـتى تُـقاس تـحت ظـروف إخـتبار مـوحـدة 


تُـعـرف الـرشاشات على أنها سـريعة الإسـتجابة ( Fast Response Sprinkler ) إذا كـان الـ RTI لـ thermal element للـرشاش يـساوى 50 1/2^(Meters-Seconds) أو أقـل 


تُـعـرف الـرشاشات على أنها ذات اسـتجابـة قـياسية ( standard Response Sprinkler ) ) إذا كـان الـ RTI لـ thermal element للـرشاش يـساوى 80 1/2^(Meters-Seconds) أو أكـثر .


2- Temperature rating 
ويـوجـد جـدول فـى الـكـود NFPA 13 2013 رقمـ Table 6.2.5.1 
وفـيه Temperature Classification ، Temperature rating ،
color code لكل من ( Fusible Link و Glass Bulb )وهـذا اللون بناء على الـتصنيف الـحرارى للـ thermal element ، ودرجة حرارة المكان .


.... يُـتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## drmady (24 أغسطس 2014)

فى انتظار شرحك المميز والمفيد جدا والسلس يابشمهندس ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mech eng.yasser (24 أغسطس 2014)

وفيكم بارك الله جميعا


----------



## eng.elshamy (24 أغسطس 2014)

بانتظار باقى الشرح الجميل جدا يابشمهندس ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## foratfaris (6 نوفمبر 2014)

- عمل جميل ورائع
- اعتقد بعض الصور قد تغني الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس الحالم (1 ديسمبر 2014)

إزاى أحسب ال Gpm بتاع المضضخة بتاعة الحريق 
هل باخد ال GPM بتاع أبعد رشاشات حسب ال Most Remote Area
مع إهمال ال GPM بتاع الكبائن FHC

ولا باخد مجموع الرشاشات زائد كابينة 
ولا باخد مجموع الرشاشات زائد كابينتين
ولا ايه بالظبط حد يشرح النقطة دى ؟؟


----------

